# Eingehende Verbindung geblockt mit Netgear Rp614!



## chinji (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo

Mein Router blockt irgendwie alle Verbindungen die eingehen!

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Netzintern funktioniert alles!


mfg, chinji!


----------

